# Long time ghoulie, first time poster



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello All :jol: 

My name is Ghoul Friday, and I've been an avid Halloweener for most of my life. I only started to have some real fun with creating props and decorations in the last 3 years. 

I've lurked in forums but rarely posted. I thought it was time to change that. I always wanted to share ideas, but was a bit shy since I only built static props (pneumatics: I'm sorry, take the motherboard from a whosit and solder it to the what now?). I've gotten over my timidness and am in the middle of building a new website (I know, I know..I'm late for the season!). It's still under construction (haven't made it "pretty" yet), but I do have content and will be posting links to how-to's for people to see (step by step with pictures) in the forum once I figure out how this place works. 

Nice to "meet" you and I look forward to learning new things with all of you.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome. Glad you decided to post here.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome and don't be shy. Static props are just as good as animated ones.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see some of your props!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Glad you joined us.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm glad you joined in as well.

Now get busy, you have less than thirty days.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome, and just remember, sometimes, its that static prop that is a whole lot more intimidating than the moving ones...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy. We all started somewhere and for most of us it was store bought and static.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings, now get back to work!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol thanks for the warm welcome and the higher stress level of not having the site done. It's inevitable that I'll have to start posting links to things without the site being done *sigh*.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome from behind the lurking glass! Glad you came forward! I too am not a big forum person until I ran across this place....and what-do-ya-know, now I am officially obsessed! This group of people are the NICEST and most helpful you will find anywhere!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

aww shucks... lagrousome! 
Hey ghoulie! Nice to meet ya... Ok someone said pics?!? where's the pics  Glad ya came outta the dark!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

BOOGIRL she was talking about ME!!!! Hey Lagrousome....RIGHT RIGHT???   Ghoulie... I hope you love it here, i like others have become addicted to this place. Its a realy family type atmosphere. Hope to see you around sometime.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

OK Ladies......no fighting in front of the new kid!!! LOL!
I was talking about you BOTH!!!!!~ Gotta spread the love.........


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Again, many thanks to those who have posted. And it's true about the forum: so far, everyone has been very friendly and seems to support each other/other projects. It's very nice. 

For those asking for pics, I added links to old Halloween themes I'd done in the Showroom threads called "Mephistopheles Manor & Infestation" (I'd link to the post here, but I don't know what the protocol is on that sort of thing). 

I've also made my first how-to postings in the Prop threads. 

You'll be sick of me soon enough


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Ghoul Friday!


----------

